# stronghold crusader per lan?! bitte hilfe...



## AMDman (11. Januar 2010)

hallo werte community...

ich und mein nachbar stehen auf stronghold crusader...

ich würds gern mal mit ihm per lan zocken, er hat jedoch ein  normales crusader, und ich crusader extreme (geht da überhaupt miteinander?!)...wie kann man das genau per lan zocken?!

mfg und thx...


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Zu illegaler Software wird dir hier keiner Hilfe leisten (=

so far


----------



## michelthemaster (11. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Zu illegaler Software wird dir hier keiner Hilfe leisten (=
> 
> so far



Hallo zusammen. @ Midnight: Es hat hier niemand was von illegaler Software geredet, was soll das Geschwätz? Zu deiner Frage AMDman: Ich denke schon das es geht, weil bei Stronghold Crusader Extreme ist auch das "normale" Crusader dabei, welches du dann auch installieren solltest, weil nur das ist mit den anderen Crusader Versionen kompatibel, sofern diese auf dem aktuellen Stand sein sollten. Hab es noch nicht ausprobiert, denke aber es sollte so funktionieren.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Schöner Name Kollege  AMD!!!!


----------



## Mexxim (11. Januar 2010)

und immer schön darauf achten das ihr auch haargenau die selbe version habt (Patches etc..)

mfg,
Mexxim


----------

